# Rainmeter Wetter einstellen



## phoenix86 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

ich bin am verzweifeln und weiß nicht weiter. Ich möchte nur mein lokales Wetter im Rainmeter editieren und weiß nicht was ich falsch 
mache. Nach etlichen Versuchen es genau so zu machen, wie es Google und der TUT-Thread ausspucken weiß ich nicht mehr weiter,
da ich ja alles so mache wie es beschrieben wird!

Die Zeilen die ich zur Verfügung habe sehen so aus:
--------------------------
;Please replace your location code of Weather.com below, e.g: New York is USNY0996.
;You can check it on Weather.com. Also change if it's metric or Farenheit
;a little lower.
;--------------------------
dest=ASXX0089
.
.
.
Url=http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/#dest#?cc=*&unit=#SCALE#&dayf=6 

Ich habe den Eintrag nach "dest=" schon zu meinem Lokalen Code angepasst und auch darauf geachtet das ich die weather.com 
und die ACCU.weather Codes nicht vertausche.
Im zweiten Anlauf habe ich meinen Code auch in due URL bei "#dest#" zwischen die Rauten geschrieben aber es tut sich einfach nichts!
Es steht weiterhin N/A im Wetter-plugin, bitte hilf mir einer!

Danke und Gruß
phoenix


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

welchen skin benutzt du? bitte mallink einstellen. am besten auch deinen wohnort, dann mach ich dir das schnell  
falls du deinen wohnort hier nicht preisgeben willst, PN (ist ASX0089 richtig?)

ansonsten bitte was Rainmeter und RocketDock angeht direkt im TuT nachfragen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html


----------

